# Other > Fun and games >  Tv heaven tv hell.

## purplefan

Following on from smelly _steff comments about how football is annoying her soap schedule. 
If you were in charge of rescheduling what would you include and what would you ban from tv? 

I'd ban all soaps and those Jeremy Kyle shows and shows where the TV audience clap and shout too much.

I'd have more sports, more movies and more comic related shows .

Over to you.

----------


## purplefan

I would also like to see more History related shows and more shows about Ancient Aliens. 
And I would bring back sherlock.

----------


## Angie

To be fair it irritates me if programmes that I watch get cancelled and moved around for another programme to be on, everyone likes different things so even though I dont watch a programme I wouldnt say to get rid of it as others do watch it and like it, maybe a chanel could be opened up for special events that way they dont impact on other programmes

----------


## OldMike

A lot of programs seem to be repeated too often.

I like science based programs and decent movies (though I'm not sure what a decent movie is these days). Ancient Aliens is interesting too though it is more entertainment value than fact based.

I'd like to see cricket back on free to watch TV though doubt if that'll ever happen.

Can't abide these pseudo-reality shows Big Brother et al.

----------

purplefan (20-06-18)

----------


## Suzi

To be fair I'm a soap watcher - only Eastenders, but I love things like Casualty, Holby City, Silent Witness etc Am quite excited that Luther is back soon. I do get that it's annoying when things are moved for the sporting events like the world cup, Wimbledon etc 
Anything else though I tend to binge watch series of shows/movies which we have on our own private server.

----------


## ayesha

I'd get rid of DIY shows, property shows, most reality shows (not all), limit the game shows, soaps would be once or twice a week, and I would introduce more general entertainment shows (think saturday night takeaway, the one show, that sort of stuff)

dramas would still be a thing, but mostly limited to half an hour per episode (to accomadate other stuff too)

new music show to replace top of the pops)

I'd also introduce a new religious format on a sunday (think songs of praise but more in depth)

kids would still have their programmes (their own channel for cartoons), and the existing blocks (such as citv on a saturday morning) would show educational stuff rather than cartoons (think horrible histories)

----------

